
My Broadcast [The Unix rwall problem] (1987) - jd3
http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks/4.73.html#subj10.1
======
jd3
Jordan Hubbard, of FreeBSD/Apple Darwin fame sends a broadcast message to the
entire internet/ARPAnet

